# Tips for smoking in the wind?



## fiddlegrin (Feb 8, 2009)

Ok........ this was weird and I know it.

Tother day my wifeywoo was late getting home for our "run date" so I had lit up
a Cohiba lonsdaleish sized schtick. About 6 x 44.

Well of course that caused her to arrive home 10 minutes later. :sigh:
As you can imagine, I was _not_ going to put it out! :nono:

So I decided to ride my bicycle to keep her company while she jogged.

I didn't just putt alongside her. I zeeked around and did some hill climbs etc. So, it was certainly a breezy reality for it!
Much to my surprise, the cigar burned perfectly!

Didn't need a single "touchup"! :faint: Plus it was fanfreakingtastic!

As you can imagine, I found this intriguing in light of the many burn problems we often experience in the wind.

My theory is that with it being an I.S.O.M. type of critter, and me storing it at 60% r.h. 
-that that must have helped it to burn evenly. :dunno:

So in conclusion... I would recommend smoking something stored at a lower humidity in the wind. :nod:

Anybody else have a wind tip to add?


----------



## C-Bear (Mar 28, 2011)

Great tip! I will have to try it out, I store mine between 69-71 rh and have always had problems sitting still while smoking in a stiff wind. I wonder if it has something to do with the siz? It would make sense that the bigger rings would have more difficulty burning correctly in the wind.


----------



## Hannibal (Apr 22, 2011)

Nice tip. And seeing we both live in Cali I'm sure you've experienced, as I have, the winds we get out here. So it might be time to let the rh drop a little bit.....


----------



## Cigary (Oct 19, 2007)

That's why I have a big windshield on my motorcycle...so I can smoke a cigar and prevent bugs from getting in my grill.


----------



## Hannibal (Apr 22, 2011)

Never tried on the motorcycle..... Hmmmm


----------



## TonyBrooklyn (Jan 28, 2010)

The best tip i can give anyone is don't smoke in the wind!
Your case was the exception rather than the norm.
Glad you enjoyed it!:car:


----------



## smelvis (Sep 7, 2009)

I have the same problem on the Oregon coast it's windy much more than not, I just do it and keep touching up, Half the fun being there is my cigars.


----------



## fivespdcat (Nov 16, 2010)

I've often wondered what it would be like smoking in my convertible? Is it even worth trying? I think it would be OK during a slow cruise, but at speed it might get difficult...


----------



## smelvis (Sep 7, 2009)

fivespdcat said:


> I've often wondered what it would be like smoking in my convertible? Is it even worth trying? I think it would be OK during a slow cruise, but at speed it might get difficult...


Same touch up issues, rotating how you hold the cigar helps as well as keeping up the side windows. Man I miss my convertibles, been a lot of years since I had mine, had a few.

PS
It's worth it though


----------



## C-Bear (Mar 28, 2011)

fivespdcat said:


> I've often wondered what it would be like smoking in my convertible? Is it even worth trying? I think it would be OK during a slow cruise, but at speed it might get difficult...


It works great in a wrangler with the top down as long as you arent on the highway, it gets tricky then


----------



## fivespdcat (Nov 16, 2010)

Great! Now I just need some summer weather to actually enjoy trying it out!


----------



## beercritic (Feb 13, 2011)

Pretty much, the same tips for pissing in the wind.


joe


.


----------



## chasingstanley (Jan 24, 2011)

I'm not a fan of smoking in the wind.


----------

